# What would he score?



## DC-08 (Nov 18, 2005)

Got this pic on my new Marion co. lease.
DC


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Nov 18, 2005)

140s


----------



## ZMI (Nov 18, 2005)

130 ish.  Good looking buck!


----------



## Michael Lee (Nov 18, 2005)

I'd say at least 130 gross.


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Nov 18, 2005)

I'd say 140 mass looks pretty good


----------



## Dean (Nov 18, 2005)

*pushin'*

the 140's, nice buck.


----------



## badcompany (Nov 18, 2005)

He score an "A+" for me, thats one nice looking buck.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 18, 2005)

Low 140s


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Nov 18, 2005)

Looks to be a typical 10? I would guess the high 130's gross.


----------



## DC-08 (Nov 18, 2005)

I was guessing the 130's. Pic was taken with a Lakotacam D-380.
DC


----------



## rusty_bucket (Nov 18, 2005)

136 5/8


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 18, 2005)

Mid 130's.....Nice buck.....real pretty rack


----------



## Vernon Holt (Nov 18, 2005)

*Score?*

Nice buck Darrel, hope you can bag him!!


----------



## EON (Nov 21, 2005)

10 in my book, very nice deer.  I'd guess mid 130s maybe 140, still a nice buck.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 21, 2005)

i'd say he'd gross 143


----------



## Jasper (Nov 21, 2005)

DC-08 said:
			
		

> I was guessing the 130's. Pic was taken with a Lakotacam D-380.
> DC




Looks like your guess is about right on. Nice buck!


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Nov 22, 2005)

i think low 140's


----------



## fatboy84 (Nov 22, 2005)

Enough for me....That is a nice looking buck.


----------



## raghorn (Nov 22, 2005)

He'd score plenty for me,my next step would be a ground check......


----------



## Swampdemon (Nov 23, 2005)

mid to high 130's


----------



## 308winchester (Nov 23, 2005)

*good enough*

to ground check


----------



## Bowbender (Nov 23, 2005)

I think you should kill him so we can get a better look at him...   Good luck to you..


----------



## csgreen1 (Nov 23, 2005)

140s go get him


----------



## Bruz (Nov 25, 2005)

*Young*

130's and Young...maybe 2.5 to 3.5..if he makes it to maturity 5.5-6.5 he will be a monster.


----------



## captainhook (Nov 25, 2005)

I am guessing close to 140. He's a real beauty. He also looks like he's pushing out a couple G5's. If he makes it til next year he could be a typical 12.


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 28, 2005)

High 130's to low 140's


----------



## Widowmaker (Nov 28, 2005)

close to 140" I would think. Nice deer.


----------

